# storing transfers at a outdoor event



## michelew (Aug 19, 2007)

I go to events all of the time and I do heat pressing there so I do not miss a sale if they want it on the back. sizes, etc. I use four wire 2 x 8 grids to kind of fence me in so safety is not compromised. My problem is I dont know how to store the transfers in a convenient way. I have them in plastic file cartons and office folders, each labled in alphabetical order. the problem is I am constantly going under the heat press to find them . I would like to store them on the grids beside me so i dont have to dig thru them but I dont know how. I have mens and womens with a total of about 50 different styles. anyone know how to do it?


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I have SIX plastic file containers for all our transfers (over 8,000) ~~ !! We stack them on a 4x2 adjustable table (which we rachet down) at the lowest setting so it becomes a 'counter' between us and our customers. 

We do dog shows and each breed has a 3-hole wire folder with a sheet protector for each design. Since 98% of our sales are made 'on demand' ... we are in our files all the time. The file containers protect the transfers from being excessively exposed to the elements.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

This has always been a problem for us and we usually only have around 1000 to deal with. When its rolling things are flying all around especially if its windy. Try getting a transfer to line up under windy conditions.


----------

